# Cinemas showing Hindi Films in Bahrain?



## kukusharma7 (Oct 16, 2011)

Are there any cinemas showing New releases from Bollywood in Bahrain? All the cinemas that I could find online are showing either Hollywood movoies or south Indian Movies.


----------

